# Greetings!



## Casey (Jun 17, 2014)

_Hello there_! This is my second ever time coming onto a forum and my first time coming to one that isn't about gaming/etcetc. 
I'm a writer and an aspiring film-maker from Australia and hope to some day be the creator of a popular Australian TV drama, which I'm currently writing. I currently study at TAFE doing Screen and Media, which actually surprises a lot of people when they find out my age, and have finished another course in IDM [interactive digital media] and a CertII in 3D modeling and animation.
I'm still pretty young to be going head-first into the Film and TV world, but I definitely don't let my age get in the way of my dream! I'm 16, turning 17 in September, and hope joining this forum will help improve my writing skills further in hopes of achieving my aspirations.
I'm currently writing a TV series for Drama/Fantasy, which I may talk about more in the future, and hope to hand it over to the ABC to be made into reality. I currently have a Director taking a gander and so far reviews are good, but the series is still young. I hope more good reviews will come from it and my little back-room dream becomes a show that everybody talks about in the years to come.
Why did I join this forum? To further my skills in writing and mostly to post the short stories I write in my spare time when I hit a writers block. It happens often when I'm working, so I jump to another fresh idea and work on that until I have a new and fresh inspiration for my original work. I've half-written a couple of novels in my time writing, but most are just personal little things I did to occupy myself, and I take enjoyment in furthering my literary skills. 
I hope I fit into the forum and all and I'm looking forward to posting some of my stuff!
Thanks!


----------



## J.T. Chris (Jun 17, 2014)

Hey Casey, welcome to the forums.

I started out as a film major myself, but found myself drawn more toward prose in the middle of my studies... so I dropped out of film school and took up studying literature instead. I still write screenplays from time to time, but mostly for a web series that I work on.

Glad to have you here. Hope to see you in the screenwriting rooms!


----------



## Bishop (Jun 18, 2014)

Welcome to the forums! Not sure we have anyone who works with film as a regular. Good to have that perspective!


----------



## PiP (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi, Casey. Welcome to WF 



> I'm currently writing a TV series for Drama/Fantasy, which I may talk about more in the future, and hope to hand it over to the ABC to be made into reality. I currently have a Director taking a gander and so far reviews are good, but the series is still young.



Sounds exciting! Fingers crossed - please keep us updated!

Cheers

PiP


----------



## Pandora (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi Casey, after ten posts you can share your work with us if you'd like. There is much here to offer you, welcome. On a personal note, I feel your enthusiasm and dedication to your dreams, I hope they all come true for you! Your hard work will pay off.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 18, 2014)

Welcome to WF.

I am one of your friendly neighborhood staff members so if you have any questions or concerns, feel free to message me and I'll be happy to help.


----------



## Casey (Jun 19, 2014)

Thank you for such a warm welcome everybody!



J.T. Chris said:


> Hey Casey, welcome to the forums.
> 
> I started out as a film major myself, but found myself drawn more toward prose in the middle of my studies... so I dropped out of film school and took up studying literature instead. I still write screenplays from time to time, but mostly for a web series that I work on.
> 
> Glad to have you here. Hope to see you in the screenwriting rooms!



That's pretty cool that you started as Film Major. I know the feel, changing plans. I've done it a million times already but I feel like I'm leaning more and more toward film and writing. I look forward to checking out some screenwriting and seeing how it's done, since I'm still pretty clueless to it all. Hopefully joining this forum will improve my skills.






PiP said:


> Hi, Casey. Welcome to WF
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It sure is! I certainly will, I might even post a couple of things up about it if I can. See how it fairs here.





Pandora said:


> Hi Casey, after ten posts you can share your work with us if you'd like. There is much here to offer you, welcome. On a personal note, I feel your enthusiasm and dedication to your dreams, I hope they all come true for you! Your hard work will pay off.


After 10 posts? That seems like quite a lot and I don't remember reading about that little note. Though there's a high likeliness I missed it or forgot it.
Also, thank you!


----------



## Casey (Jun 19, 2014)

Double post but I'd like to mention:
Only downside about this site? It logs me out every 5 minutes.
It gets annoying having to log back in every 5 minutes when you're trying to get stuff done.


----------



## PiP (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi Casey,

When you login if you tick the "Remember Me" box it should resolve the problem

PiP


----------



## Nickleby (Jun 19, 2014)

That's a full plate for someone so young. I'm trying to learn animation, but you know what they say about old dogs. Welcome to the forums. You've probably noticed that we have a board dedicated to screenplays, so make yourself at home.


----------



## Casey (Jun 19, 2014)

Nickleby said:


> That's a full plate for someone so young. I'm trying to learn animation, but you know what they say about old dogs. Welcome to the forums. You've probably noticed that we have a board dedicated to screenplays, so make yourself at home.


It certainly is, but I'm not going to let it stop me! I have big aspirations and I strive to achive them.
That's cool! Animation can take a while to get the hang of, but once you've got the concept grasped it's pretty easy to do. Do you do 2D or 3D? What program do you use?
I have noticed that, though I'm usually very cautious about posting my stuff, since I have no idea how to write a proper script/screenplay. 
Thank you for the welcome!


----------



## Gumby (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi Casey, that's very impressive for such a young person. Good luck with selling your series and welcome to WF.


----------



## Casey (Jul 13, 2014)

Gumby said:


> Hi Casey, that's very impressive for such a young person. Good luck with selling your series and welcome to WF.


Thank you! I'm well on my way in selling the idea and it'll hopefully be picked up!


----------



## Casey (Jul 13, 2014)

Doublepost
I have a couple of updates concerning a few things mentioned about my series.
I've completed the first script and developed the characters to the point where they are fully-fledged characters with a full back stories. Though that's only the main characters. There are other, side characters, that I'm working on that will hopefully be written in as I continue to develop the series more.
The second episode's script has been started as something to bide my time and all the gaps that had been present not too long ago have been filled with plots and things!
It's all coming full circle and sounding more and more like an actual series instead of just an idea.
Hopefully soon I'll be able to get the opinion of you guys to try and get a feel for what audience might watch it and how I can improve plot and presentation-wise.


----------



## aj47 (Jul 13, 2014)

Hello, and welcome.

As mentioned above, after you've made ten posts, you'll be able to share your work with us. In the interim, I encourage you to comment and offer critique to the work posted by your fellow forum members.  It's a good way to establish relationships and people who see you in their threads are more likely to visit yours.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Jul 23, 2014)

Welcome to WF! Enjoy your time here, and don't be afraid to reach out for help!


----------

